# Gar shooting video



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's a video that I was goofing around and put together from some footage of me and a friend on Clark's Hill Friday. We're not fancy, shoot in the daytime from a jonboat, but we always have a blast and get a few fish. I'm shooting an ash selfbow that I made and Chris is shooting an old Kodiak Magnum. Had a ball, got about a dozen good gar and left plenty of educated ones behind.  Don't really know what I'm doing with editing video, but it was fun to play with. Should have shot some more video, but it's more fun to shoot fish.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t11hvCYtoP0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t11hvCYtoP0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Stickbow (Jul 20, 2009)

Great job! looks like a blast. I havent been bowfishing since I was a kid.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 20, 2009)

looks like a blast!! I gotta try this out sometime soon!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2009)

It's definitely fun and addictive. Good way to keep your shooting chops up through the summer, too. (Except you might catch yourself aiming three feet under a deer to compensate for refraction  )


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> It's definitely fun and addictive. Good way to keep your shooting chops up through the summer, too. (Except you might catch yourself aiming three feet under a deer to compensate for refraction  )



I did that  I was going home from shooting fish several years ago and stopped off at Wal-mart to pick up film from a camtrakker. On that roll was a huge buck feeding on a crab apple tree the morning before so instead of going to sleep I went to the stand. Sure enough right at daybreak here he comes. It was still too dark to see my pins, so I simply shot "AT" him instinctively. You guessed it, I shot right under him


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice video./ Music made me throw up a little in my mouth though


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll try some nice David Hasselhoff or Lawrence Welk next time.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Jul 20, 2009)

Yep..


----------



## bowman77 (Jul 20, 2009)

cool video looks like yall had a blast.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Hard Core (Jul 21, 2009)

Good video for sure


----------



## goob (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome! I enjoyed that!


----------



## ccbiggz (Jul 22, 2009)

*Good video!*

What software did you use to edit and add the graphics?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 22, 2009)

ccbiggz, I just used the Windows Movie Maker that came with my computer.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 23, 2009)

good shootin.... if ya dont mind me askin where were yall at on the hill? hey michael whats up with the solid black gar  we have been seeing lately?


----------



## Michael (Jul 23, 2009)

It's just their natural camo. Put that same "black" gar in a clear lake and it will turn the more common silver color.


----------

